# Idaho Unit 42



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
I have a Unit 42 Idaho Mule Deer tag. (Southwest corner of Idaho) Hunt date is Nov. 1 - 25 of this year. I am pretty confident about the area, I know it's remote, and I have the rut on my side to help with my success level. However, I'm wondering if any of you on here have hunted that same unit with success, and if so, what recommendations would you offer me?

I've done a lot of homework on my own, but I'd like some first hand experience if there is any here on the forum.

Thanks in advance, if you're uncomfortable posting here, please feel free to PM me.

Thanks guys!


----------

